# Business Endorsemen



## misterteejtm (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello to Johanna and everyone here,

I seriously need help as regards my Business Endorsement. I am married to a south african and my relative spouse permit was issued to me via VFS where i applied through, i was given 2years to reside with SAC. I need a business endorsement but i dont know the documents to submit and where will i submit them. A quick response will be appreciated.

Please Johanna or whomever can help will be appreciated, Thanks.

Baba...


----------



## misterteejtm (Oct 14, 2014)

*business endorsement*

Its me again, nobody is willing to help me here...


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

It's the weekend less people are on. It's not that this forum is unwilling to help you, but rather someone doesnt know the answer yet.

But, have you been to the VFS website to see what is required?


----------



## misterteejtm (Oct 14, 2014)

*business endorsement*

The Vfs is also confused about the business endorsement requirements, i need someone to help me with what documents do i need to submit for business endorsement and how to go about it. where will i submit it? 

Thanks so much Guys.

Baba...


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

misterteejtm said:


> Hello to Johanna and everyone here,
> 
> I seriously need help as regards my Business Endorsement. I am married to a south african and my relative spouse permit was issued to me via VFS where i applied through, i was given 2years to reside with SAC. I need a business endorsement but i dont know the documents to submit and where will i submit them. A quick response will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi Baba - all these documents are listed on both the VFS and DHA websites. Have you looked there yet?


----------



## misterteejtm (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for your response, there is no requirements for business endorsement on spousal permit (RELATIVE) on both DHA and VFS sites... if there is any idea please share with me, thank you once again.

BABA...


----------



## misterteejtm (Oct 14, 2014)

*business endorsement*

This is Baba again, i see people been helped with but mine is a different case on my problem with documents to submit, how to submit and where to submit. God bless anybody that can help here.

Thanks.

Baba...


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi, for business endorsement you need to register a company pty ltd. 
and register it with SARS. you need police clearence certificate, from south africa and all the countries in which you lived after 18 years. medical and rediological report, your birth certificate, and all the documents proving your relative relationship.


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

you have to sumbit your application in your near VFS. you need to apply online before going there.


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Home Page
this is the website for VFS , here they uploaded the video to explain the full process. 
Telephone: +27124253000 (Operational hours – 08h00 to 12h00 & 13h00 to 17h00)

but you have to be patient calling them , they might take long.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You don't need to prove all the requirements regarding investment, but you do need to submit the basic business documents.

Good luck!


----------



## misterteejtm (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks so much amirshehzad and legalman, i will do as you have you have said, one more question, will i have to apply through vfs again with documents used before and back it up with my business plan + company registration certificate? response will be appreciated.

Thanks Guys.

Baba


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

misterteejtm said:


> Thanks so much amirshehzad and legalman, i will do as you have you have said, one more question, will i have to apply through vfs again with documents used before and back it up with my business plan + company registration certificate? response will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Guys.
> 
> Baba


Yes, through VFS.


----------

